# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  ArMaNDo ShKoDrAnI

## Armando18

Pershendetje Te Gjithve 

Ja Dhe Ca Foto Te ArMaNDos  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Armando18

Kjo Esht Nje Foto Qe Kam Ber Me 2 Shoket E Futbollit.  :buzeqeshje: 

SADRI Dhe PETRITI

----------


## Genti

hhahahaha kusho ma  paske  kalu me foto te lumte

----------


## Armando18

Kjo Esht Nje Foto Qe E Kam Ber Me Ca Shok Te Futbollit
BARKING INTER ........

----------


## Flava

mir se erdhe ne forum Armando!
P.s :egjiptiane: oxha muskuj krahu paske:P Ben palester gje?:P:P
Ciao, gjith te mirat!!!

----------


## mistrecja18

he mar 'krajl' (yeah right)
ku je ti?? keke si kajmaklie e papjekun 
prej cilit fshat t'shkodres je??
t'fala mamit e babit (edhe vllait)
mmmwwwahhh

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

mire se erdhe Armando 18  
per mu sa ma shum Shkodran ac ma mire,
bash qef.
 :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:

----------


## hacker4hearts

mire se erdhe naqe
bash qef me shumiccccccccc :ngerdheshje: 
ja kalofsh mire
hajt tung

----------


## GoDDeSS

Mire se erdhe Armando!
Shpresoj tja kalosh sa me mire!

peace
goddess

----------


## Armando18

Flm Te Gjithve  :buzeqeshje: 
Mistrecja18  Po Ti Maj. Te Bajn Syt Ose Ke Nevoj Per Zyze  :buzeqeshje: 
Ku Kam Vlla Un Maj  :buzeqeshje:  Any Way Se Mke Ngaterru Me Naj Tjeter....

Ju Pershendes Te Gjithve

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

si je armando, ti pava biogrofin tande edhe deshta met pet a je ti to host IRC server per chat me amrin AlMachines.net ? :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:   :lakuriq nate:

----------


## Armando18

Po Un Jam ^ArMaNDo^ Tek AlMachine.Org ......  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lolz omer rosho  :buzeqeshje:  ku je ti ? ke kap veten mer ballist!!
Tek fotot ke dal shume mire!

P.S ato tek ekipi yt si te vegjel lale ?  :ngerdheshje:  
Ke ndonje vend per Sulmus ti ose Mesfushor Djathats, se mbarova me ekipin tim une tani ne shtator filloi!  :shkelje syri: 

Shnet lale!

----------


## Armando18

Aahahah Code-Cracker Te Duket Ne Vegjel Ty EEEEE. Shikoj Mir Mer Se Te Gjith Jan Nga 17 18. Kemi Dhe 2 Zuzak Ne Skuader Jan Ber Neshtetas Shqiptar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

ahahah zezak  :ngerdheshje:  hallall they better spin that futball!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KuKeS_BoY

mir se erdhe plako bofsh qef 

me respekt Eltoni

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

lolz...ca njerzve sju del nje prezantim(j/k).. newayz welcome "BRO"

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

oooooooo
te kapi policja.   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe patriot
ja kalofsh sa ma mire itu
te pershendes
ps: nice pics

----------


## Armando18

Flm Shum....  Jeni Shum Te Mir Te Gjith  :buzeqeshje: 

 ^BabY__GirL^  Prezantimin  E Kam ber Me Koh Un.  Po Nejse Flm Per Pershendetjen....

----------

